# PICC Line Insertion 36569



## Soms4 (Jun 11, 2013)

I would like to get some opinions, or if anyone has information on the below:

Patient came in for PICC Insertion 36569 and then also had IV Infusion 96365 of antibiotics on the same day. CPT code 96365 has a status indicator of "1" for CCI edits. Should you be able to put a 59 on 96365 to bill it out seperately from 36569 if done at the same DOS.

We are billing for Hospital Outpatient facility. 

Thank you in advance!


----------

